# Extension de mi linea telefonica con un inalambrico



## jorgeldelatorre (Sep 19, 2009)

hola, quisiera que me explicaran si puedo utilizar el brazo de mi telefono inalambrico como una extensión de la linea, haber si me explico. yo tenengo un telefono inalambrico SENAO, son muy buenos y cubren areas superiores a los 10 KM de distancia, gracias a ese telefono resolvemos el problema de las comunicaciones ya que hay una gran distacia entre mi casa y la de mi familia,  mi pregunta es con ese mismo brazo con el que yo me comunico a distancia,  podria optener un terminal para conectar equipos como un fax, es decir en ves de usarlo para hablar yo quisiera usarlo como una extensión de  la linea, les agradeseria cualquier sugerencia, sea de un equipo ya existente o algun plano de algun circuito para hacerlo uno mismo


----------



## edmundo2009 (Ene 1, 2010)

pues claro que no, ya que tu inhalambrico no cuenta con salida analogica para ser conectado a una maquina de fax u otro equipo,,, solo sirve para recibir señales y hablar o llamr por el...


----------



## choson (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro!!1 pero me e planteado un proyecto en la uni, q*UE* aunque no se mucho o nada practicamente sobre eso lo quiero desarrollar... se trata de un dispositivo que me trasmita las señales del cable de TV domiciliario y lo radee en forma de señales VHF o eso es lo q*UE* tengo entendido q*UE* son las q*UE* se pueden tomar desde las antenas simples que traen los tv... el objetivo es no tener que lidiar con todos esos cables por la casa para tener acceso a todos los canales y simplemente tener un trasmisosr en un punto especifico de la casa!!!

les agradeceria su ayuda!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 9, 2010)

usa el sintonizador de una videocasetera cun un amplificador de rf te mandara la señal al canal 3 o 4


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 12, 2010)

jorgeldelatorre: Puedes darnos la referencia del modelo del inalambrico o un
link a sus caracteristicas tecnicas ?. Salu2.


----------

